# What are the best beans to store long term?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys, another storage question.

Going to get some bulk beans to put in mylar, in 20ltr bins. What are the best beans for long storage?
Cheers guys.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In my experience to find the best beans for both fresh eating and storage you need to follow a goat around and wait for it to poop. Collect in a bag and snack all the way back home. After drying they store well and can be sprinkled on rum cake like raisins.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Hi guys, another storage question.
> 
> Going to get some bulk beans to put in mylar, in 20ltr bins. What are the best beans for long storage?
> Cheers guys.


Any good, dried bean will work. I buy bulk pinto & navy beans from Sam's club & store them in my plastic pails with mylar. I also add oxygen absorbers or desiccants, as oxygen and/or moisture reduces storage life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diversify Son, Diversify!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jackangus, Another member on this site suggested that I apologize for my previous post so.... I'm sorry. 

Other Member,,, are you happy now?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Personally I would avoid red kidney beans simply because of the high amount of toxin and concerns about cooking them long enough under bad conditions.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Personally I would avoid red kidney beans simply because of the high amount of toxin and concerns about cooking them long enough under bad conditions.


Toxin? Can you enlighten us on this?

I grow scarlet runner pole beans for fresh "green beans" but also for storage of the really mature overripes that I dry on the vine, then spread out near the woodstove.

I had a gallon of the dried beans that I had forgot about , 5 years ago. Open glass jar. I was concerned about eating them, but was also short on seed this spring. So I tried a germination test, about 90% sprouted. This is an open jar no O2 absorbers nor mylar package. They still sprouted and were still fine to eat.

I saved enough mature beans this fall for both food and seed from the 5 year old beans.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Personally I would avoid red kidney beans simply because of the high amount of toxin and concerns about cooking them long enough under bad conditions.





Mad Trapper said:


> Toxin? Can you enlighten us on this?


Castor Beans can be used to make ricin, however Sonya is speaking of Red Kidney Beans that contain high amounts of phytohemagglutinin, FDA recommends boiling for 30 minutes to destroy the toxin.

*Rancher*


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Jackangus, Another member on this site suggested that I apologize for my previous post so.... I'm sorry.
> 
> Other Member,,, are you happy now?


Why, what did you say?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information about cooking dried beans. Never knew that but had always soaked rinsed then boiled them.

This is something to think about if dried beans are used for prepping supplies. Even if fuel is scarce still need to soak, rinse, and fully boil. Glad I have some small meal size pressure cookers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I store Great Northern and Navy Beans.

I do these because I like them, store what you like to eat.

If unsure of liking, buy a pound of each and cook a serving.

I have 20 gallons of molasses to go with the navy beans if I choose to make baked beans and breads.

This is one place the Spam diced will go into.

I have other beans but not in the quantities of the others, they are to make multi-bean soups with, only about 20 pounds of each.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks for the information about cooking dried beans. Never knew that but had always soaked rinsed then boiled them.
> 
> This is something to think about if dried beans are used for prepping supplies. Even if fuel is scarce still need to soak, rinse, and fully boil. Glad I have some small meal size pressure cookers.


I let them soak overnight about 12-14 hours and I rinse them twice before putting in pot.

I would cook several days rations of the beans, they don't go bad that quick, not much difference in cook times either.

My two prime beans cook quickly.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

The guy who sells the beans said something about toxins with the kidney beans.
Think I will give them a miss.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> The guy who sells the beans said something about toxins with the kidney beans.
> Think I will give them a miss.


I just educated myself on this. All dried beans have a toxin which is inactivated by heat. Soak them, rinse them, cook them at a boil


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks for the information about cooking dried beans. Never knew that but had always soaked rinsed then boiled them.


Yeah the toxins, especially in kidney beans, aren't just mild carcinogens that could build up over time. One batch of undercooked red kidney beans could lead to an immediate very violent illness. Slow cookers are supposedly often culprits, the beans do cook and get tender but they never reached a sustained boil.

And yes, a pressure cooker is the way to go to conserve fuel.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

From what I've read the toxin is a glyco-protein. Heating denatures and inactivates it.

High heat supposedly even inactivates botulin protein/toxin. I still won't eat a bulged can or canned jar with a lid not down, but boiling some water bath canned tomato sauce for 20 min won't hurt.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Yeah the toxins, especially in kidney beans, aren't just mild carcinogens that could build up over time. One batch of undercooked red kidney beans could lead to an immediate very violent illness. Slow cookers are supposedly often culprits, the beans do cook and get tender but they never reached a sustained boil.
> 
> And yes, a pressure cooker is the way to go to conserve fuel.


I find that cornbread will take out all toxins/carcinogens out of beans!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> From what I've read the toxin is a glyco-protein. Heating denatures and inactivates it.
> 
> High heat supposedly even inactivates botulin protein/toxin. I still won't eat a bulged can or canned jar with a lid not down, but boiling some water bath canned tomato sauce for 20 min won't hurt.


Yeah, heat does destroy botulism toxins. Something like 185 degrees for 7 minutes should inactive it (but boiling for 10 is easier). Botulism likes low oxygen, higher moisture environments (such as inside cans).

Baked potatoes are another common source. If they are baked and then wrapped in foil and left to sit around it creates the perfect moist, low oxygen environment. A bunch of convicts nearly died from botulism after making pruno (prison alcohol) with an old potato skin found in the kitchen.

I researched the topic when I started dehydrating liver and beef, fortunately properly dehydrated foods should be too dry to cause a problem.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Just bought 20kgs of Black beans and 13kgs of Pinto beans. That is a good start.

Thanks for all the advise guys, really appreciated.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Hi guys, another storage question.
> 
> Going to get some bulk beans to put in mylar, in 20ltr bins. What are the best beans for long storage?
> Cheers guys.


Red jelly beans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

